# frankenstein xenia



## fishiness (Jun 2, 2008)

i read where someone was actually breeding new species of xenia, can anyone give me any information on how this is done?
thanks


----------



## jumpman23 (Apr 28, 2008)

> xenia


Is common, where is the picture? many are just talk but where is it without seeing the visible proof. What benefit does it bring?


----------

